# Disco or not?



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have spoken to Nottingham and they are more than happy for us to arrange a disco, i do have a quote for there disco which i was   at so if anybody knows of someone local to the conference centre that is cheap could you let me know please.

Depending on how many people are going to the meet and if we decide to have the disco i would like to know if you will feel ok about paying a little extra for this?

Please let me know your thoughts.

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Can those not intending to go to the party please NOT VOTE, many thanks

Mel
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I voted no   only cause I am not bothered either way - happy yes happy no, then again I am only coming in the evening anyway.  Didn't vote no cause I was being a mardy so and so   Urggg keep doing things wrong today    Can my No be a unsure vote as in either way - shall I shut up before I put my foot in it again!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

You can change your vote if you wish Nikki 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Done, ta Mel, I'll take my foot out my mouth!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

voted yes but you all know i love a good


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I voted no, as I suffer from panic attacks, and for some reason, loud music brings them on?!?      

However, I could always go and sit somewhere quieter, as I don't want to be a party pooper! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Mel 
You know my veiws on this  

I love a good boogie  

So my vote is a Positive YES !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I voted yes cos we may get the chance to see Suzie and her SIL dance to 'I've had the time of my life'

Believe me everyone its well worth watching. They are Brill.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Mel - Ive voted yes but im not on your list yet for going yet  

But ... I will be there - cant miss out on Olive dancing now can I  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm a yes too    Fab idea   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Its a big YES from me......if I have enough Pimms then I always make an effort to boogie...hopefully I wont be on my own!

Natsxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I will vote no. Not because I don't like a good boogie but because I want to come to meet people and talk to them. I have some hearing problems which make it very difficult to chat when there is music going on - if there was a chat room that would make me happy.
Lizi


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Good coz I like a good natter too


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

If i can just explain, the disco would be in the other half of the conference room we have booked for the meal (i think).

There are lounges and bars for you to go into and i am sure everyone will mingle or do there own thing.

I just want to make this meet interesting for everyone and try and cater for all of you. 

I have had an excellent quote for the DJ by the way   

Mel
x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I think it would be nice for any children coming . If they are anything like my Meg then they will love a disco to dance to







.

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I have voted 'don't mind either way' as I don't really!! 

Marielou, if you are in a quiet area then you can look after Zak with pleasure while I go and have a boogie!! 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


BTW we have decided to stay the saturday night too, just need to book it (gonna do it today) as we thought the drive hoe would wipe us all out and then at least we can both have a drink if we wanted to then!! Will let you know Mel as soon as I book!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

My ds has volunteered to entertain the littlies   He is great with little ones !  He is looking forward to meeting you all !  He knows alot about ff


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anymore want to vote on this as i need to book the DJ for sure asap 

Mel
x x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

i've voted yes will be bookin room at end of the month. Bit nervous haven't been 2 a meet b4.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwww Luski you will be absolutely fine hun, it is a lovely evening/weekend.

Look forward to meeting you.

Mel
x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Luski, I've only been to a small meet before not a big meet so I'll be as nervous as you    LOL I'm sure once we meet everyone else we will be fine and have a great time!! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Dont worry honest i was so worried last meet i went to and everyone was wonderful had a great time cant wait to March will be wonderful to meet you all chat soon 

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i might just try to come to this one i only live round the corner from it lol ha ha


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

We have decided not to go with the disco at this time, it isnt fair to ask those who dont want it to pay (even though at the end of the day it will be enjoyed by everyone).

Thank you to my resident DJ who offered to do it for us, i will book you next time hopefully 

Mel
x


----------

